# 800 build



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

I posted earlier but i wanted to change my build to ddr2, I think I have decided on these parts for my $800 gaming comp. I have already ordered a cooler master storm scout for $50 and i have an old small 17" moniter. This will also be my first build and i was wondering what kind of performance i will get out of games on it.

*Optical Drive*
LG DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model GH24NS50 - OEM $27.99 

*Hard Drive*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $54.99

*MoBo*
GIGABYTE GA-MA785G-UD3H AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail $89.99 

*GPU*
SAPPHIRE 100283-2L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Retail $164.99 

*PSU*
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W $99.99 ($80 after rebate)

*RAM*
CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 $91.99 ($66.99 after rebate)

*CPU*
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor Model $102.00

*OS*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM
$104.99

Grand Total: $761.60 with rebates (i live in nj so there's tax...)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about AMD CPU's but the rest of the build looks good. The 5770 should be good for gaming.


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

can anyone with a 5770 vouch for its performance?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe it's better than a 4850, but the 4870 just a little better performace-wise. But the 5770 supports DX11 and uses Ati's Eyefinity technology. And the 550 BE's great. You can unlock the rest of the cores when you get it as well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good performer but I would consider using the 750TX to power it, the 5770 is right below the HD4890 in performance but is DX 11 compliant.
Is the 650TX $80 after rebate or $90 after rebate?


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

its 80$ after the rebate and 750tx is 100$, do you think the $20 extra dollars is worth the 100 extra watts?


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

oh and what are reputable brands for ati graphics card because i was thinking about getting the HIS 5770 for the same price since it ships free and the sapphire no longer does


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes I believe it is, the 5770 runs cooler and uses less idle power then the 4890 but is close to the same usage under full load.

Those rebates seem to be changing daily, I could have sworn the other day the 650 was $10 and the 750 $20


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 650TX is $100 and the 750TX is $110. The extra 100W is certainly worth the extra $10.


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

One more thing, are there any differences besides the looks of these 5770 cards

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161310


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

predat0r said:


> oh and what are reputable brands for ati graphics card because i was thinking about getting the HIS 5770 for the same price since it ships free and the sapphire no longer does


I believe Sapphire is typically the preferred brand for ATI gpu's, I can't really vouch for HIS but Sapphire is a top-notch brand. I can't imagine the shipping being more than a fistful of dollars, which is worth the trade off to knowing you're getting a high quality product.



wrench97 said:


> Yes I believe it is, the 5770 runs cooler and uses less idle power then the 4890 but is close to the same usage under full load.
> 
> Those rebates seem to be changing daily, I could have sworn the other day the 650 was $10 and the 750 $20


They do change nearly every day, it's kind of funny. The extra 100W is well worth the 20 or so dollars extra, especially if you're gaming a lot and the computer is under load often.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

predat0r said:


> One more thing, are there any differences besides the looks of these 5770 cards
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161310


Any GPU using ATI or Nvidia chips are required to meet certain specs required by the chip manufacturer. The main difference in GPU's is the quality of the other components used on the GPU and the support offered by that distributor. 
Sapphire & PowerColor are known for using good components and offering good support.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

predat0r said:


> One more thing, are there any differences besides the looks of these 5770 cards
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161310


The XFX has the original v1 cooler, which is better, while the HIS has the v2 cooler.


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry to keep asking but some new combos have shown up and Im thinking of using the following items.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.300191

OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
+
SAPPHIRE 100283-2L Radeon HD 5770 1GB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.304279

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX
+
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3

Im worried about the ram because it says Exclusively for Socket AM3 and 790 FX & 790 GX motherboard, will it work with that gigabye mobo? And I know the 850tx is overkill but with the rebate and combo it comes out to the same price as a 750tx.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From the OCZ site>


> Featuring the unique AMD “OverDrive™” (AOD) specification, users can unleash the remote stored profiles directly from AMD when used with supporting 790FX / 790GX motherboards, giving users a performance edge with instant “plug and play” functionality. This highly advanced feature detects your OCZ Black Edition RAM when used in conjunction with AOD-supporting motherboards and AMD Black Edition Phenom CPUs, then the data is sent to a remote server to download the correct profiles to get your system up and running at its peak.


http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_pc3_12800_black_edition_ready_cl8_dual_channel

I'm always a little leery when the ram is made to fit just a few motherboards, the reference has to do with the overclocking settings to 1600 and that on the specific Asus 790 boards have the ability to automatically change the settings to get to the 1600 speed, it should work at the stock speeds on the rest of the boards out of the box and be able to OC to 1600 manually.,


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

so that amd overdrive is just an added feature for 790 boards that will oc it automatically but it will work on other drr3 boards you will just have to oc through bios


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is Correct, make sure your not overpaying for that feature you can't use.(the combo link isn't opening)


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry about the link and im not overpaying, the card and ram come out to $252 after rebate and its a $165 card so 87$ for the ram which is about what 4gb of ddr3 goes for now a days


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

alright time to man up and order this, thanks for all the help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That price is decent for the ram.
Newegg Combo links sometimes don't work correctly.


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

well so far my build has flawless except that my ram isnt running at 1600 because in cpuz under the memory tab it says DRAM Frequency 535 mhz. What timings and voltages do i have to set in the bios to get it at 1600?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDR = Double Data Rate the memory reads and writes on the up and down of the pulse so 535 x 2 = 1070. I'm not positive how far you can go with the Phenom set up, try setting the ram to 800 and see if it's stable.


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks, i got my ram to 1333 which I'm satisfied with. Ive just got one more question, a few times my screen has gone completely gray or black but i can still hear what im doing like if im playing a game. Is this because of the 5770 and its new drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've read a couple of reports about that the last couple of days, so I'm thinking it is a driver issue.


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

im happy to say that ive fixed the games crashing because they were starting to happen very frequently. It turns out that it wasn't my 5770 but my ram. I had my ram up at 1600 and just put it on 1066 which now passes all the prime 95 tests and my games arent crashing anymore. I can finally enjoy crysis for more than 5mins now!


----------

